# Pregnant queen allowing older kitten to nurse



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gracie is 4 weeks pregnant but will still let Cleo (her own 6 month old ) and Coco (not hers 9 months) nurse.
Coco joined us shortly after Gracie's first litter and Gracie has always been happy to let her join in with feeding. I try to intervene and stop the youngsters when I can but Gracie doesn't usually object. Is it likely to do any harm to her pregnancy? I can't find any advice on this in any of my books


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not sure it is necessarily harmful but I can see two possible problems. You will have to ensure they do not get any of the colostrum and some girls are more interested in older kittens rather than their newborns if they have been 'looking after' them although I found that was more of a problem if the girl only had a small litter of her own.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks - I wasn't sure if it could do any harm to developing kittens. I can probably keep them out for a while once the kittens are born.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> Thanks - I wasn't sure if it could do any harm to developing kittens. I can probably keep them out for a while once the kittens are born.


Well, I don't know about kittens but don't human mothers in some cultures continue to suckle their babies while they are pregnant? If you are worried the older kittens would be taking nourishment from the developing kittens, it is always the mother who is drained first in order to protect the pregnancy so if she looks well it probably won't harm her. I expect they are doing it mostly for comfort rather than actually receiving much milk.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the all important colostrum is triggered by the birth so there's no harm done by letting older kittens suckle prior. I've got one 'kitten' who is now nine years old and has always suckled on my pregnant queens.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you both. I will just leave them to it then


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I've heard it can bring on labour, but I think that's in the later stages and to be honest I still let my youngsters suckle on pregnant girls  I've not had any issues with it and do separate them in the last week anyway as the mums move into the bedroom to settle in for birth.


----------



## Kittyrunthehouse (Apr 28, 2016)

My cat, Nala, done this too.. Hours before she gave birth she started herding my 8 week old kitten around. Also not her kitten. She made her nurse from her and continued to do so until her own were grown Never did any harm, and all the cats get along so well now.


----------

